# Shrimping



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The shrimp are running again. They shut down for a couple of weeks during the coldest weather, but have started to run again. The wind is supposed to come out of the south on sunday night. I think it might be a good time to try it.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Did ya go? I am thinking about giving it a go on Friday in Oak Hill. Should be outgoing at dark or close to it and moon coming up pretty close to end of outgoing. 77% moon so still in the good moon phase.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike I am gigging tonight, but for that I would be at Oak Hill. The wingnet season has just ended and the cold will keep a lot off the water too. Everything that I can think of is perfect for a shrimp run of old testament biblical proportions. The only possible thing would be enough north wind to keep the tide from running strong.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Friday it is supposed to turn SSE so that should help even more. Hey let me know how you do gigging tonight as that is my absolute favorite but I never seem to do well till mid June or July.


----------

